# Kentucky Walking Cane With Worm Tunneling



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

What do you think of this walking stick? I stained the walking stick, painted the worm tunneling green, and coated the walking stick with three layers of Minwax polyurethane.

I just really hated for the worm's hard work to go to waste.

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af259/kywalkingcane/IMG_7347_zps7a2d4302.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/URL]]


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I like em.. I have a few logs from an Elm killed by Dutch Elm Disease.. the patterns look awesome.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Just a nice piece of work, it's incredible what you can make from what most would never think of. That's what makes this site so good. People like you that sees the beauty in the wood.

Bill


----------

